# Profession (Squid)



## jeffh (Apr 7, 2012)

Just a little note to say I love the little humorous bits you can find in a lot of the WotBS stat blocks (at least in the original, 3.5 version). I encourage people to post their favorites here! Or such observations as "OMG, I never noticed most of this stuff was even there!", as appropriate. My favorite that I've noticed so far, from adventure 3, is in the subject line.


----------

